# Tiger maple price



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Well my current project, a pie crust table, is coming to a very close end, and I am looking at my next project, a maloof inspired rocking chair. Well I found what seems to be a good deal on the 55bdft of tiger maple delivered from PA to MI. The total cost of the wood with delivery is $512 and some change. The lumber cost is 7.25 per bdft of 9-13" wide tiger maple with medium to high figure then they charge $120 for freight which is for all orders from 10bdft to 150bdft. So I am wondering if anyone else thinks that this is a good deal. Here is a link to the lumber companies website.

http://www.irionlumber.com/index.php?page=prices---maple-birch This is the link.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Irion is a very good company to deal with and extremely fair. I would have zero issues buying from them.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a link for finding prices for lumber in YOUR area that I posted earlier! 
Woodweb
Most of the MAIN online lumber sources are pretty good, it still doesn't hurt to do a Google search for "hardwood lumber" etc.
It is always nice to hear from a fellow LJ about resources in your area.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking at their website (Irion) they look like a well organized small wood supplier (my favorites are small and well organized/maintained).
I think that the way they present themselves bodes well for their customers!


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Bell Forest Products have a sale right now on Curly/Tiger Maple, 50BF is $300, free shipping.

Don't know Irion though both of the previous comments are exactly what you'd want to hear but I would say the same thing about the Bell folks, very easy to work with etc..


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Check out this site also. I have bought from them and really nice people.

http://www.thewoodyard.com/products/view/83


----------

